# Horoscopes



## debodun (May 31, 2015)

What's your opinion of horoscopes and birth charts?


----------



## Josiah (May 31, 2015)

Another baseless superstition which seems to be hugely popular.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 4, 2015)

It's only popular if it says nice things about you though.


----------



## zee (Aug 12, 2015)

Only believe if it says good things. I'll forget the bad ones.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2015)

What Josiah said.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

When I read some horoscope descriptions for my sign, many seem to be true for me.  Don't take much stock in the daily horoscope in the newspaper, and never had a birth chart or anything like that done, but it would be interesting.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 12, 2015)

debodun said:


> What's your opinion of horoscopes and birth charts?


:yeahright:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2015)

I think I quit believing when I was about 18-20... :rapture:


----------



## ~Lenore (Aug 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I read some horoscope descriptions for my sign, many seem to be true for me.  Don't take much stock in the daily horoscope in the newspaper, and never had a birth chart or anything like that done, but it would be interesting.



*Many years ago I did birth charts for friends  and family.  They are interesting but I stopped doing them when I saw how much stock people put in them.  Just like palm reading, tarot cards, etc.** when I dabbled in  them.   They have a strong influence on people.  I stopped  cause I did not want to have that kind of influence on people and the decisions they might possibly make.  It is scary.  *


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't put any stock in them.


----------

